

One Driver Explains How He Is Helping to Rip Off Uber in China - lingben
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-06-28/one-driver-explains-how-he-is-helping-to-rip-off-uber-in-china

======
Strikingwolf
Interesting, this is why security is extremely important for big companies.
Especially ones where fraud is a real issue. Oh and of course for people who
have to store personal data, something that many companies have yet to learn
_cough_ Sony _cough_

